# When are femoralis sexual mature



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

What the title says


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

ggazonas said:


> What the title says


Responding DIRECTLY to your question--when they breed!
Now for the answer you were probably requesting, I purchased a group at NAAC (Apr08) and would guess they were 4-5mo old; mine dropped their first clutch (viable too!) two weeks ago....putting them ~11 mo. old.
Scott


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

SMenigoz said:


> Responding DIRECTLY to your question--when they breed!
> Now for the answer you were probably requesting, I purchased a group at NAAC (Apr08) and would guess they were 4-5mo old; mine dropped their first clutch (viable too!) two weeks ago....putting them ~11 mo. old.
> Scott



Thank you Scott, next time I will clarify the response I want more clearlyI purchased a group from Jeremy of JL Exotics back in May. So they are at least 8 months old. I guess I'll be looking for eggs soon.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

ggazonas said:


> Thank you Scott, next time I will clarify the response I want more clearlyI purchased a group from Jeremy of JL Exotics back in May. So they are at least 8 months old. I guess I'll be looking for eggs soon.
> Thanks for the input.


Just pokin' fun at your phrasing, no offense intended!
Update: first clutch resulted in 12 tads, all good. The tads are much smaller than typical species I work with but appear hardy.
Scott


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I have gotten eggs anywhere from 10 to 12 months in the grow out tank. 

The frogs are tough as nails and make a wide array of vocalizations, even growling noises. It took me a long time to figure out which frogs were growling and it blew me away when I found out the fems were doing it. I've heard some strange noises from them aside from the normal males advertisement call. Only my zaparo make as wide a selection of sounds.

I don't have a breeding hut or any artificial deposition sites in my tank. The frogs usually lay on a leaf and transport the tads into the water dish. The clutch size will get larger with the females maturation. Your level of feeding will also affect this. We feed ours crickets.

You can raise the tads together and they do pretty good job of not drowning, but will climb the sides of the shoebox or whatever container you use. Make sure it has a lid. The froglets take small flies right off the bat. You will see variance in the flash marks in each clutch. Some are yellow, some orange, some dark orange almost red, and some no flash marks. Under good lighting these frogs have some awesome markings and nice metallic sheens. Totally underated in the hobby.

Use a growout tank with lots of leaf litter to provide many hiding places and feed well, once they get going they will eat you out of house and home if you are not prepared.

Good luck with them, they are great frogs
Since you got yours from Jeremy they are my offspring and my stock came from Tor many years ago.

Eric


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

SMenigoz said:


> Just pokin' fun at your phrasing, no offense intended!
> Update: first clutch resulted in 12 tads, all good. The tads are much smaller than typical species I work with but appear hardy.
> Scott




non taken Scott


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

EricM said:


> I have gotten eggs anywhere from 10 to 12 months in the grow out tank.
> 
> The frogs are tough as nails and make a wide array of vocalizations, even growling noises. It took me a long time to figure out which frogs were growling and it blew me away when I found out the fems were doing it. I've heard some strange noises from them aside from the normal males advertisement call. Only my zaparo make as wide a selection of sounds.
> 
> ...


I seem to have quite a few species that are going to make me porr due to their immense diet.

Anyways the femoralis due have some really nice color, and they are pretty cool frogs. I am looking forward their calling. I have had them for 6 months now and I have noticed that they love leaf litter. They don't climb much but they do spend alot of time together in the group. Very interesteing to watch. And even though they do not have the most eye catching colors, they make up for it in their behavior and supposedly their call.

Thanks for the advice Eric. I'll keep that in mind when they breed


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

George, Just FYI - I can confirm your femoralis came from Eric's stock (and thus from Torr).


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

Sorry not meant to steal the tread but eric is there any special way you car for the eggs mine just laid there first clutch the 5 viable eggs i got went bad.And as to there color if you look at the little stripe by there mouth it is irridescent under light,very cool.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

frogcrazy said:


> Sorry not meant to steal the tread but eric is there any special way you car for the eggs mine just laid there first clutch the 5 viable eggs i got went bad.And as to there color if you look at the little stripe by there mouth it is irridescent under light,very cool.



No problem

Where in NJ are you located. And how old were your femoralis when they bred.


----------



## Jonny5 (Jan 26, 2005)

Frogcrazy,
Eric and I work together with our frog collection. To answer your question it takes them awhile to produce strong eggs. Some of our growouts produce eggs at less than a year old and they are fertilized, but tend to go down until the parents get older. They tend be be stronger breeders after 1 1/2 to 2 years old. Hope that helps.
Jon


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Thankyou everyone for your input. It helps alot. I'm assuming I'll probably hear some calling from them shortly. With the winter season approaching I've had more calling recently as the high temps in my vivs are 5-7 degrees cooler than in the summer.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Some things to remember are that young frogs are "learning" how to reproduce, they just don't start breeding. There should be some progression that you can see with them. The clutch size will increase as the female matures but you also need to feed well. Large clutches take more energy, and even subadult fems will take crickets up to one week old. 

The look of the clutch will change as they mature. Fertilization will be 100% most all the time and the amount of gel around the clutch will look pretty more uniform in thickness and color. 

Femoralis will lay almost anywhere. Usually we find clutches on the tank floor right on the moss or leaves. They will also lay on leaves of live plants, and a few times they have laid on the corkbark piece . So they are not picky. They will transport the tads to the water bowl so you don't have to remove the eggs or mess with them at all. 

Enjoy the process of watching your frogs grow, don't get caught up in breeding the hell out of everything. 

Thanks
Eric


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Found a clutch of eggs this afternoon of about 6. They were laid on the glass, thought that was kind of odd, but so far they look good. My gf said at least we can watch them develop since they are on the front of the tank.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Congrats. 

In a few months you'll have more tads than you ever wanted.

Have you heard any odd vocalizations from them yet?

ERic


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

yeah its a really cool call. They aren't that loud yet but i'm sure with time they will get louder. I also have my vittaus who began calling as well. And of course my Santa Isabels, Lamsi and Azurieventris have been calling for a while now, but very little from them in terms of fertile eggs, or at least any that I have found. Slowly my frogs are maturing and begining to mate. 

And like you said I will have more tads than I would want from my femoralis and Maybe that may be the case with many of the species I have, except for the ones I really would like to have too many of like galacts, or fantasticus or trivs


----------

